# 10CC's "I'm Not in Love" sound



## bill5 (Oct 24, 2018)

I know there is a dedicated plugin sold just for this, but has anyone they feel came close with other synths? Mind sharing how you did it?


----------



## munician (Oct 25, 2018)

There is a youtube video about how they created that sound...might be useful.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 25, 2018)

Great video


----------



## artmuz (Oct 25, 2018)

bill5 said:


> I know there is a dedicated plugin sold just for this, but has anyone they feel came close with other synths? Mind sharing how you did it?


 Do you mean this one : https://www.sampletekk.com/choir?product_id=171


----------



## macmac (Oct 25, 2018)

artmuz said:


> Do you mean this one : https://www.sampletekk.com/choir?product_id=171



That's the one done in collaboration with Eric Stewart from 10cc.

There's another one I remember getting as a free choice when buying another sample library, but at the moment, I can't think of the dev or what it was called.

EDIT: Tape Choir by Soniccouture—that's the other one.


----------



## studiostuff (Oct 25, 2018)

Look at that mixing desk...!!!


----------



## artmuz (Oct 25, 2018)

macmac said:


> That's the one done in collaboration with Eric Stewart from 10cc.
> 
> There's another one I remember getting as a free choice when buying another sample library, but at the moment, I can't think of the dev or what it was called.
> 
> EDIT: Tape Choir by Soniccouture—that's the other one.


Yes you're right I remembered later this one :http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/18-exclusive-free-content/p170-tape-choir/
There is also some vocals by Cory Friesenhan with swells in the same spirit


----------



## labornvain (Oct 26, 2018)

If you make a hissing, breathy sound with your voice, you'll notice that it's very similar to good old-fashioned white noise. So you can take any vocal sound, from a synth or a sample, and combine it with white noise, and you can get that sound.

I've had some success using this technique to put air on background vocals. Hpf the White Noise sound and barely blend it in.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 26, 2018)

Interesting...I'll try something along those lines, thx. Still hoping for a soft synth preset somewhere though


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 26, 2018)

You can get that sound, I am pretty sure, with Adaptiverb.

http://www.zynaptiq.com/adaptiverb/


----------



## bill5 (Oct 26, 2018)

No offense but I doubt it. i.e. I doubt you can get that sound simply by using any reverb.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 26, 2018)

bill5 said:


> No offense but I doubt it. i.e. I doubt you can get that sound simply by using any reverb.




It's unique, it has breathy vocal patches that adapt to the source material.

I don't have time to post an mp3 but I just did this in 5 minutes and I am already close.


----------

